# wireless/ wired networking (wicd as manager)

## bienchen

Hi there,

I have a sort of queer problem:

I have a wired interface (eth0) and a broadcom wireless adapter running on hybrid driver (eth2). wicd is used as a networkmanager and is working sort of well: If connected via cable, everything works fine. On wireless, however, wicd can establish a connection: I get an IP address, pinging the router works, nameservers are also set in /etc/resolv.conf to the correct values by wicd...

BUT: If I try to ping a website, I get a "unknown host" message.

Any suggestions?

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## erik258

routing?

----------

## bienchen

What does "routing" mean, here? With wired interface I have not to set up routing. Does it deepend on the interface used?

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## erik258

unknown host - that would mean you can't look up DNS right?  Well, if your wired and wireless network routing 

get in each others way, you could potentially be able to talk to the router but not through it properly.  

routing table might help us to spot this problem, so next time it happens try grabbing the routing table

```
/sbin/route -n > ~/routing 
```

and take a look at ~/routing.  I have a feeling your packets aren't getting through because they're being routed through the wrong route.

----------

## bienchen

So...tomorrow I need wireless networking since no cable will be available...and I know I should have tried to fix this earlier, but you know...after my holidays I had a wired connection again...here is my routing table:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

xxx.xxx.x.x     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth2

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         yyy.yyy.y.y     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth2

```

where x is my router and y is usually the IP of my wired connection, eth2 is the interface of the wireless card.

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## bienchen

So, nobody has a idea? I'm going on christmas holidays, soon, hence I neeeeed working wlan with gentoo!

greetings,

bienchen

----------

